# Vindicatrix



## Toffee (Aug 27, 2009)

Spent 3 months at Vindi 1966. There was 4 of us from Liverpool all deckies.
My first ship was the Carinthia- Cunard Liner Liverpool to Montreal Canada.
Second was MV Norton one of Chapman & Willun tramps, went twice around the world in one voyage. Like to hear from any others.


----------



## uskside (May 15, 2009)

Hi Toffee
I was on the Vindi May 1960JULY1960

Sailed BP/ Silver Line/Houlder Bros/Oscar Gross/ and a couple of others

Welcome aboard


----------



## mike oldfield (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello, I was on Vindi for 3 months from Jan 66, joined Royal Mail lines Amazon in march 66 finished in 1971 on Ocean Monarch as Junior Catering Officer (Chief Catering Offier's gopher!.

Returned to cruising in 1993 as Director of Hotel and Entertainment P&O Cruises but shore based.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

Anyone Remember The Bridge Blown Up On The Foggy Night When A Tanker Ran Into It Early 60s?


----------



## William Clark8 (Feb 15, 2013)

uskside said:


> Hi Toffee
> I was on the Vindi May 1960JULY1960
> 
> Sailed BP/ Silver Line/Houlder Bros/Oscar Gross/ and a couple of others
> ...


+What was the Houlders Ships names and dates?(*))


----------



## William Clark8 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thats another Story said:


> Anyone Remember The Bridge Blown Up On The Foggy Night When A Tanker Ran Into It Early 60s?


Remember it well. Very foggy morning and everyone thought
they were seeing things - that being part of Bridge gone


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

*Vindi*

I was there during the summer of 66. First ship was a British tanker.


----------



## 23707994mcf (Jul 13, 2014)

*Don McFarlane*

I was at Vindi early 1954. I still have the Sports Day Programme! I spent the next five years at sea, mainly tankers (BP,Regent,Shell) some tramps, some coasters, lots of variety. I signed on in the army 1959, done nine years, and I reckon square bashing was a doddle compared to the old Vindi! Strangely, I done a run job for my then employer Falmouth Oil Services in 1994, taking an old Dublin Shipping coaster, the Rathdown, down to Panama, 34 years after I left the sea. Loved it.


----------

